# Fauci, Federal Medicine criminal?



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://truepundit.com/exclusive-to...tainted-vaccines-fraud-cover-ups-pay-to-play/

If this does not make you question government pronouncements on health nothing will. Mob Medicine in Government


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

When someone launches into the public eye, and only *then* do others start coming out of the woodwork to "expose" them, I get a bit skeptical.

I'm not defending Fauci, nor denying what this other doctor is saying, but people should be cautious about opportunistic attacks.
If her claims (which I'll admit I've not listened to yet since that podcast is just under 3hrs long) are true, why is she only coming out now? Did nobody care enough to ask her until now? Or did she not consider the allegations worthy of attention until now?


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Yup...

US Pays for Wuhan virus work...Dr. Fauci, where are you? In jail we hope.





Peace,
Michael J.


----------

